# Transmisor con transistor  mrf 455



## diego_z (Jul 9, 2008)

hola bueno el tema es que tengo dos transistores mrf 455 segun el data son de 60w 12v 30 mhz , la duda es si se podra hacer una etapa de salida para 100 mhz ? creeria que no pero siempre es bueno una segunda opinion jeje les dejo una fotito del amiguito


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola, No creo, pero...hasta que no lo pruebes no saldrás de duda, yo te puedo comentar que hay excepciones, y suben mas de lo que dicen las tablas de datos, yo particularmente tengo una lampara de barrido de TV que cortaria en 30 Mhz, pues la tengo funcionando en 50 Mhz a plena potencia 

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2008)

Dudo que funcione, como dice eb7ctx, se puede exijir un poco el limite del transistor con respecto a la frecuencia de trabajo.
Pero no creo que lo puedas hacer trabar al triple de la frecuencia límite.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 10, 2008)

hola gracias por responder y bueno lo voy a probar a ver que sale tal vez cerca de los 88 mhz funcione cualquier avance lo comentare por aqui saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 12, 2008)

ja ja el hombre anda medi la salida y da 75 volt increible no probe alcanze ni nada solo eso pero anda y ya es algo 1,15 de consumo mañana pongo la antena en la torre y la pruebo despues comento como hize para que ande


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Diego la rf no se mide con polimetro, te engaña, se mete por todos sitios y pone la aguja a tope, estos trastos no están hechos para medir eso, por el consumo te puedes hacer una idea de lo que esta largando por la salida..jeje
Pero lo mejor es usar un medidor de SWR (uno de esos baratos que venden para la banda ciudadana te cubre )


----------



## diego_z (Jul 12, 2008)

exacto pero lo tengo con fantasma de 50 y diodo de señal intercalado y este medidor es el que estoy usando cuando le conecto antena

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=140
 te adjunto la antena que uso para las pruebas creo que estoy en lo correcto ? gracias por tu interes


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, vale pero cuando me digisté lo de los voltios me alarme, es que uno no sabe nunca con quien esta hablando, y por eso creí que no tenias mucha idea en eso de medir la rf... como comprenderás es una cosa lógica al no saber lo que tu sabes..
Un saludo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 12, 2008)

nooo no es que sea el maestro porque dudas tengo de a tarradas jeje , en una epoca incursione con rf despues me distraje con los pics y ahora me tienen de nuevo estos circuitos tan cencillos de armar y muy dificiles de hacer funcionar


----------



## diego_z (Jul 13, 2008)

bueno comento mis avances con este bichito e logrado que oscile pero la potencia irradiada es tan alta como el reflejo por lo menos el medidor que tengo se vuelve loco cuando lo conecto la verdad no se si me va a funcionar, el circuito que le harme es una mescla de un cb y tx de fm el ruido de fondo es altisimo creeria que es por la fuente , es una con dos 2n3055 un tip y su zener de 13,5v,sera la mejor para este caso? bueno disculpas si no soy muy explicativo acepto sugerencias consejos o reproches jeje (alguna fuente por ahi de buena calidad para este caso?)saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 13, 2008)

Buenas, para el ruido ..condensador hermoso de 4700 micros, y revisa que no te este auto oscilando y saque armónicos en todas las bandas, y por eso no te responde la antena (teniendo en cuenta que esta bien sintonizada) no tendría que tener apenas reflejada, pero si lo que sale no esta en su frecuencia ...viene el lió


----------



## diego_z (Jul 17, 2008)

hola bueno si por el momento e dejado de lado el 455 y harme el stereo de 50mw que esta en este apartado a la salida le puse un amplificador de 1w con 1   2n3866 y 1   2n4427 y de ahi uno de 7w con el 2sc1971 ok hasta ahi bien mido con el watimetro de pablin y me da 22volt sacando cuentas 
22v x 22 = 484/50 = 9,68w , hasta bien pero el consumo es de 520ma y si V x I = W no me sierran los numeros menos teniendo en cuenta que eso es consumo y que se pierde potencia en calor y demas , esa es mi duda espero puedas aclararmela saludos !


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 18, 2008)

Con el consumo sacas la potencia de "entrada" o consumida por la etapa amplificadora que siempre sera al menos un 40 % mas que la potencia de salida

Es decir  de 10 w consumidos como mucho tendrás 6 en la salida,  esa formula NO engaña


----------



## diego_z (Jul 18, 2008)

asi que bien gracias por responder se ve que la tienes bien clara otra duda es por ej un transistor de 7 w como el 2sc1976 tiene una ganancia de 10db y segun un tutorial que encontre aca en el foro la ganacia en potencia es de 10 y la maxima potencia con la que se puede exitar es de 10 x 0.10 = 1 w y un 2sc2539 con ganancia de 14.5 db y su ganancia en potancia es de 25.12 asi que se puede exitar con 25.12 x 0.04 = 1.0048 w correcto. mi duda es por que uno es de 7w y el segundo de 18 este ultimo no deberia exitarlo con mas potencia para sacarle su maximo rendimiento?  y mas duda tengo viendo que el mrf 455 con ganancia de 13 db solo se puede exitar con 990mw o esto que escribi antes es verdad ? saludos esto me esta gustando mas de lo que pensaba


(edito ya aclare mi duda si por ej el 2sc25xx ,ganancia de 14,5 db salida 18w x 0.04 = 0,72 max potencia de entrada y el 455 ganancia 13 , potencia 60w x 0.05 = 3w de potencia maxima de entrada)


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2008)

ok como todods saben sabado a la noche no s e como expresar mi alegria gracias a este foro lo poco que e leido muchisimo me a iluminado y esta noche e salido con un amigo y o .....sorpresa 6 km ... increible algo que en m mi pasado jamas imagine hoy es realidad,, mañana domingo posateare un roimetro que me a pasado un profe que tenia en secundaria hace allgunos años pero que esta semana e montado y me dio resultados muy satifactorios dnopd v suerte ok !


----------



## rf1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Colega va encaminado pero con conceptos cambiados. en el primer caso si el transistor es de 7 vatios o wat y tiene una ganancia de 10 db que equivale a 10 veces la ganancia en potencia no lo puede excitar nunca con  1 vatio porque explotaria ya que 1 x 10=10 y si este como maximo entrega 7 pun me entiende igualmente tampoco deberia de excitarlo para la maxima ganancia o potencia entregada ya que en cualquier paso oscilador o amplificador pueden ocurrir auto oscilaciones y enseguida quemaria el transistor siempre deberia de ser un 20 a 40 % mayor la potencia que soporte o entregue el transistor que la que queremos que entregue a la carga, a criterio de cada uno, entonces  por auto oscilaciones o mal adaptadas que esten las  impedancias entre las distintas etapas no se le quemaria el transistor. para aclararle mejor no multiplique la ganancia de potencia por la maxima potencia de entrada porque esta mal. multiplique la potencia que entrega el transistor por la maxima potencia de entrada ejemplo 18 vatios por 0.04 que es la maxima potencia de entrada =0.72 vatios esta es la maxima potencia que necesita el transistor para que de 18 vatios ya que 0.72 x 25.12 que es la ganancia en potencia de un transistor de 14 db es = a 18 vatios. de esta manera le serraran los numeros y cuentas, realizando bien los calculos. para simplificar todo.
si tenemos un transistor de 3 vatios con una ganancia de 6 db para obtener en la salida los 3 vatios deberiamos excitarlo con 0.75 vatios porque 3 x 0.25 =0.75 y la ganancia en potencia de un transistor de 6 db es 3.98 veces entonces 3.98 x 0.75 =2.985 =3 vatios espero que le sirva esto que le explico saludos suerte y a sacar los vatios que se le ocurran.


----------

